#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Αμοιβές - ΕΤΕ

## manman

Καλησπέρα,

μετά την κατάργηση της ελάχιστης αμοιβής, αλλά και την κατάργηση της αυτόματης είσπραξης εισφοράς 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ από το λογαριασμό μηχανικού,

Γιατί;

η κατάθεση αμοιβής μηχανικού δεν μπορεί να γίνει σε οποιοδήποτε λογαρισμό, οποιασδήποτε τράπεζας;

Το λέω γιατί πολλοί συναέδελφοι (κι εγώ μέσα σε αυτούς) έχουν λόγω ανείσπρακτων δανειακών υποχρεώσεων, δεσμευμένο το συγκεκριμένο λογαριασμό από την τράπεζα

----------


## Kostas2002

Η αμοιβή αν είναι μεγαλύτερη από 1500¤ πρέπει είτε να κατατεθεί σε κάποιο λογαριασμό είτε να είναι μέσω επιταγής.
Αν είναι μικρότερη δεν υπάρχει η παραπάνω υποχρέωση.

----------


## manman

Δεν μου απάντησες.
πρέπει να κατατεθεί στην ΕΤΕ υποχρεωτικά;
μιλάω αμοιβές πολεοδομίας ή νόμου αυθαιρέτων

----------


## Xάρης

Γενικώς οι αμοιβές ημών των μηχανικών κατατίθενται στον ειδικό λογαριασμό όψεως που ανοίγουμε στην Εθνική Τράπεζα της Ελλάδας (ΕΤΕ). Ούτε καν στη δική μας (ελέω ΤΣΜΕΔΕ) τράπεζα, την Τράπεζα Αττικής όπου δύναται να κατατίθεται μόνο το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ+ΕΜΠ (3,072%).

Αυτό βέβαια μόνο εφόσον το έντυπο της κατάθεσης θα πρέπει να κατατεθεί σε κάποια υπηρεσία, π.χ. ΥΔΟΜ για την έκδοση μιας άδειας δόμησης.

Αν δεν απαιτείται να κατατεθεί σε κάποια υπηρεσία, ούτε σε έντυπη ούτε σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή (pdf), π.χ. για την έκδοση ενός ΠΕΑ, τότε δεν χρειάζεται να ακολουθήσεις αυτή τη διαδικασία.
Μόνο αν το ποσό υπερβαίνει τα 1.500¤ όπως σου είπε ο Κώστας, θα πρέπει η συναλλαγή να γίνει είτε με πιστωτική κάρτα, είτε μέσω τραπέζης (επιταγή, κατάθεση σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό).

----------


## Kostas2002

Χάρη ο Ν3919 κατήργησε την υποχρέωση κατάθεσης στο ΤΕΕ και κατ'εξουσιοδότηση αυτού στην ΕΤΕ που προβλέπονταν από το ΒΔ του 56 και συγκεκριμένα το άρθρο 2§1.
Το δε 15ήμερο βαλέ (που από ότι θα έχεις δει σταμάτησε) ήταν υποχρέωση που προέκυπτε από το ΒΔ του 56 και συγκεκριμένα το άρθρο 2§3, που κατήργησε ο ν3919.

----------


## manman

Άρα;

----------


## Kostas2002

Δεν υπαρχει υποχρέωση.

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως έγραψα παραπάνω η αμοιβή κατατίθεται στην ΕΤΕ *μόνο εφόσον το έντυπο της κατάθεσης θα πρέπει να κατατεθεί σε κάποια υπηρεσία*, σε έντυπη ή ηλεκτρονική μορφή.*
*
Στο ζήτησαν σε κάποια ΥΔΟΜ για την έκδοση άδειας δόμησης;

----------


## Kostas2002

*Χάρη* από που προκύπτει η υποχρέωση κατάθεσης στην ΕΤΕ;

----------


## manman

Πρόκειται για αμοιβή στατικής μελέτης αυθαιρέτου

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως έγραψα παραπάνω, αν σου ζητήσουν αποδεικτικό κατάθεσης αμοιβής μηχανικού, τότε μόνο καταθέτεις στην ΕΤΕ.

Μπορείς να πας να καταθέσεις σε όποια τράπεζα θέλεις και να πας την απόδειξη κατάθεσης από τον τάδε σε μένα τον μηχανικό;

Σε ποια διάταξη του Ν.3919/11 αναφέρεται ρητά ότι καταργήθηκε η κατάθεση στην ΕΤΕ;
Αυτό νομίζω προκύπτει έμμεσα από την κατάργηση της εισφοράς 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ.

----------


## manman

Αν στο σύστημα των αυθαιρέτων καταθέσω απόδειξη καταβολής ποσού + ΦΠΑ σε άλλη τράπεζα, γράφοντας στο έντυπο την αιτιολογία (αμοιβή στατικής μελέτης) τι πρόβλημα θα υπάρξει;

----------


## Xάρης

Ενδεχομένως και να μην υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Μπορούμε να είμαστε βέβαιοι γι αυτό;

Η κατάθεση στην ΕΤΕ στον ειδικό λογαριασμό όψεως μηχανικού γίνεται με ειδικό έντυπο που αναγράφει στοιχεία ιδιοκτήτη, μηχανικού, αρ. μητρώου ΤΕΕ μηχανικού, αναλυτικά τα ποσά μελέτης, ΦΠΑ, επίβλεψης, ΦΠΑ και γενικώς είναι φτιαγμένος γι αυτόν τον σκοπό, τις καταθέσεις αμοιβών μηχανικών.

----------


## MINIO

> Όπως έγραψα παραπάνω, αν σου ζητήσουν αποδεικτικό κατάθεσης αμοιβής μηχανικού, τότε μόνο καταθέτεις στην ΕΤΕ.
> 
> Μπορείς να πας να καταθέσεις σε όποια τράπεζα θέλεις και να πας την απόδειξη κατάθεσης από τον τάδε σε μένα τον μηχανικό;
> 
> Σε ποια διάταξη του Ν.3919/11 αναφέρεται ρητά ότι καταργήθηκε η κατάθεση στην ΕΤΕ;
> Αυτό νομίζω προκύπτει έμμεσα από την κατάργηση της εισφοράς 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ.


Χάρη η υποχρέωση κατάθεσης της αμοιβής νομίζω οτι περιγράφεται στο αρ. 2 παρ. 3 του Β.Δ 31/5/1956.
Στο αρ.7 παρ.13 του Ν.3919/2011 λέει: " Οι διατάξεις των παραγράφων 1, 2 και 3 του άρθρου 2 του β.δ. της 30/31.5.1956 καταργούνται."

Αν κατάλαβα καλά δεν υπάρχει πια υποχρέωση κατάθεσης στην ΕΤΕ. Δεν έχει και καμια λογική πια.

----------


## Xάρης

Λογική υπήρχε όσο μέσω της κατάθεσης της αμοιβής στην ΕΤΕ καταθέταμε και το 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ.
Από τη στιγμή που το 2% καταργήθηκε με τον 2ο μνημονιακό νόμο του 2012 (Ν.4093/2012), μεταγενέστερο του Ν.3919/2011, δεν έχει νόημα.

----------

manman

----------

